# CNN Hacked; Page Announces China Dumps Stocks, Closes South China Sea



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BREAKING: China dumps all bonds, declares South China Sea closed zone ? CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs

1 minute ago
*BREAKING: China dumps all bonds, declares South China Sea closed zone*
China has just announced, in response to what it calls US aggression, that it has placed all its US treasury bonds on the open market and simultaneously has declared the South China Sea a closed zone. This is a developing story, please check for updates.

Don't worry. CNN was hacked.

Who did the hacking? Was it a not so subtle warning of what is to come?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The Chinese must have read my earlier post over in the Marijuana stock thread, damn commie spys are everywhere


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Come on, that isn't funny...I've got 25% of my retirement in Asian/Pacific stocks...I'm either a millionaire now or a pauper. :shock:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nothing to see here folks. Just keep marching towards the lights, with your papers in hand. Move along. 
Those annoying "loud firecracker" noises you hear from the other room is just the television.
Those piles of clothes and shoes you see are just items for the less fortunate.
Move along, eyes to the front. 
That awefull smell is just the sewer backed up.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And when that headline is real?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

CNN hacked..Target hacked.. Account numbers, pins, personall informantion. 
It is all hacked by THE NSA. 
Anyone here believe that HIPPA form at the doctrers office protects your pertinent information. 
Insurance companies now need to know what job you do to insure your truck? What does your credit rating have to do with Full coverage truck insurance?
The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was getting people to believe he isn't real.
Your information is stored and backed up somewhere........


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Deebo said:


> CNN hacked..Target hacked.. Account numbers, pins, personall informantion.
> It is all hacked by THE NSA.
> Anyone here believe that HIPPA form at the doctrers office protects your pertinent information.
> Insurance companies now need to know what job you do to insure your truck? What does your credit rating have to do with Full coverage truck insurance?
> ...


Very much doubt it was the NSA, China on the other hand.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> Very much doubt it was the NSA, China on the other hand.....


What if the elite, through the NSA, was giving a clue as to the next event on their calender?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Scary thought , isn't it?????


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Funny or not, I'm always a little happy when CNN looks more like the assholes they really are at least.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

NSA is too busy targeting obummers opponents - you know like Dinesh.


----------

